# OD's a Pompus Ass



## HeywoodJablomey (Nov 12, 2004)

Who here thinks od is a dick? just curoius.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

I think you're a dick.  OD's nice.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 12, 2004)

I imagine to some he is a dick, but I don't consider him one...anymore.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

Actually, I don't think he likes being called a "dick." Try "phallus". That'd me more his speed. I actually have lots of fun with OD.


----------



## madden player (Nov 12, 2004)

Who are you?? 


Did OD hurt your feelings or something?? I suggest you get over it.
BTW you're the dick.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 12, 2004)

LMAO

Put him on ignore if you don't like him.  

While I don't agree with some of his opinions, OD's a'ight.


----------



## madden player (Nov 12, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> LMAO
> 
> Put him on ignore if you don't like him.
> 
> While I don't agree with some of his opinions, OD's a'ight.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> Who are you??
> 
> 
> Did OD hurt your feelings or something?? I suggest you get over it.
> BTW you're the dick.


 
Me?????


----------



## madden player (Nov 12, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> Me?????


Nope, sorry for any confusion. 

I was talking about the thread starter.

Sorry again.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> Nope, sorry for any confusion.
> 
> I was talking about the thread starter.
> 
> Sorry again.


AAhhh.. I see. No problem!!

I agree, he/she? is a dick. Only says rude shit to people.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

I can tolerate him.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 12, 2004)

People who post under two different usernames piss me off more than anythng.  Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## madden player (Nov 12, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> People who post under two different usernames piss me off more than anythng. Just thought I'd mention that.


Can you tell us who has the multiple personality disorder??


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 12, 2004)

<>whos OD>?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> People who post under two different usernames piss me off more than anythng. Just thought I'd mention that.


do people actually do that??


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 12, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> do people actually do that??



Yes, usually when they are too chicken shit to say something, they will hide behind another identity to say it.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah, my personal favorite is Dontragho.  I love him, he's special!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 12, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Yes, usually when they are too chicken shit to say something, they will hide behind another identity to say it.


Out them! You have the power!

Go Seahawks!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Out them! You have the power!
> 
> Go Seahawks!


No I think exposing *HER* would be better!


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Yes, usually when they are too chicken shit to say something, they will hide behind another identity to say it.


How stupid. I thought we were all adults here.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> No I think exposing *HER* would be better!


Oooohh, who is it?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 12, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> No I think exposing *HER* would be better!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> Oooohh, who is it?


You can see the new thread................


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

what new thread?


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

????????


----------



## madden player (Nov 12, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> Oooohh, who is it?


Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 12, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> You can see the new thread................



The mod forum is invisible to members and the threads in it do not appear in the new thread list if that is what you are referring to.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep didn't notice where it was.


----------



## HeywoodJablomey (Nov 12, 2004)

Ya guessed it!  I'mma her!  How'd ya get so smart?  Fuckin' faggots.  Why's it matter anyways?Threads not about me is it?


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> The mod forum is invisible to members and the threads in it do not appear in the new thread list if that is what you are referring to.


I see.


----------



## redspy (Nov 12, 2004)

I never agree with OD on any issue and I find his logic to be completely unpredictable. Having said that, he seems a good guy and is welcome member of the board as far as I'm concerned. 

In every day life we meet people who differ from ourselves but that doesn't mean you have to be immature and rude about it. If you disagree with him, debate him. Don't just start name calling and start pointless threads.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

Well you must be super bored   I mean let's be real. I am here way too much b/c I have a desk job 11 hours a day. At least my posts 99/100 pertain to bodybuilding. The 1 random post that doesn't at least has some substance. In OD's defense, I think he makes lots of good posts


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey, let's not make this an "I love OD" thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2004)

i love OD.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 12, 2004)

7 people said hell fuck yes ? Interesting..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

_I don´t like OD very much. You didn´t need to be so rude though, it is much more fun to offend being nice. 
Yes he is a sweet arrogant guy.  _


----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2004)

HeywoodJablomey said:
			
		

> Who here thinks od is a dick? just curoius.


If he's a dick you must be the pussy that got fucked.


----------



## madden player (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> If he's a dick you must be the pussy that got fucked.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

>


_You are a woman, aren´t you?  _


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 12, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

>



Those smilies are just plain scary.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You are a woman, aren´t you?  _


Yes, I sure am.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 12, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Those smilies are just plain scary.


 
Yeah they are!! YIKES!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 12, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> If he's a dick you must be the pussy that got fucked.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Those smilies are just plain scary.




yes they are.....however, not as scarey as the big smiling one that vieope gives me sometimes.  that is the worst.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 12, 2004)

HeywoodJablomey said:
			
		

> Ya guessed it!  I'mma her!  How'd ya get so smart?  Fuckin' faggots.  Why's it matter anyways?Threads not about me is it?




Nice mouth.  I'd let you give me a blow-job anytime.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Nice mouth.  I'd let you give me a blow-job anytime.




lmao....damn hookers.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

>




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........that is it....that;s the one.....It haunts my dreams.....everyone run and hide!!


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........that is it....that;s the one.....It haunts my dreams.....everyone run and hide!!


_It has a nice psychopathic and insane smile, doesn´t it?  _


----------



## milliman (Nov 12, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> If he's a dick you must be the pussy that got fucked.


      


Lion, great post !

OD is okay by me.

He puts together logical, cogent arguments to support his position.
As opposed to some real dicks who have no rhyme or reason for their position, or they are not able to communicate it to anyone and revert to name calling.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

I like OD.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 12, 2004)

HeywoodJablomey said:
			
		

> Who here thinks od is a dick? just curoius.


I almost always agree with OD. He's more daring in terms what he'll voice than I am, but he's definitely    in my book.

You, on the other hand, are a dick.. Nice thread to get your feet wet at IM.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 12, 2004)

I voted Hell Fuck Yes he's a pompous ass, but Hawk Eye and BJ had their Winchester we have our OD. 

_"I'd sooner share my toothbrush with a Democrat" _
_Charles Emerson Winchester III from M*A*S*H_


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't think he likes being called a "dick." Try "phallus". That'd me more his speed. I actually have lots of fun with OD.


Call him Richard, not Dick 

No seriously, I find OD to be pretty kewl. 
He's always been respectful to most everyone that I have seen.
Not only that, he seems to be a pretty sharp guy.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 12, 2004)

OD is an extremely intellegent person.  His religion clouds his vision though.  The heywoodjablowme persona is not the way to play an alter ego and is approaching that idea the wrong way.  It is an age old method of self exploration to play both sides of a debate as far as your mind can go ... and a college debate class standard.  The foul approach hewood takes is a waste of time and adds nothing to the forum IMO.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 12, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> OD is an extremely intellegent person.  His religion clouds his vision though.  The heywoodjablowme persona is not the way to play an alter ego and is approaching that idea the wrong way.  It is an age old method of self exploration to play both sides of a debate as far as your mind can go ... and a college debate class standard.  The foul approach hewood takes is a waste of time and adds nothing to the forum IMO.


you say 'clouds', i say 'guides'


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> you say 'clouds', i say 'guides'


_I say marshmallows. _


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 12, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I say marshmallows. _








 :bounce:


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 12, 2004)

HeywoodJablomey said:
			
		

> Who here thinks od is a dick? just curoius.


Ouch. Where did this come from? I just popped on to check on the Peterson guilty thread and someone has started a hate campaign on me.   

What prompted this? I don't even know you HeywoodJablomey. I want to make sure I understand what I did to you personally to get this much attention. 

You others - way cool!! Never know I had such supporters and those that voted yes and admitted it I take as a compliment. A philosophy exists that says you can judge the greatness of a man by the stature of his enemies. Judging by this standard I must be doing pretty good here. It's the silent ones I wonder about though. Hmmm, come out come out wherever you are. 

OD


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 12, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> you say 'clouds', i say 'guides'


I knew you would Busy.  That is fine though Busy you are always considerate of people whose opinions do not align with yours.  You're good people.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

To be fair, anyone has stature over the Internet.

Face to face is different combat.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 12, 2004)

It wood not surprise me to see that OD was the one that posted this thread ...


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> You're good people.


_I hope you are not talking about me, I am all evil. _


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

I voted this poll sucks.

I thought that I would be the only one that liked OD lol


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 12, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I knew you would Busy.  That is fine though Busy you are always considerate of people whose opinions do not align with yours.  You're good people.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 12, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> It wood not surprise me to see that OD was the one that posted this thread ...


hooboy... that hurts to think that I would be that low...

ouch,
OD


----------



## gr81 (Nov 12, 2004)

while Od and I have had our differences, i don't thikn he deserves a thread like this which is just childish. He can be condesending and overbearing but he is a smart guy, no question. howabout that Od, gr said something nice about ya! lol


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 12, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> hooboy... that hurts to think that I would be that low...
> 
> ouch,
> OD


the way to stop this multi-persona problem is to have Prince post the IP number of the poster - it's in his server log. A simple cgi script could extract it and place it next to the name of the person.
OD


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 12, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> To be fair, anyone has stature over the Internet.
> 
> Face to face is different combat.


hey, you ruined my compliment!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 12, 2004)

I also agree OD does not deserve this thread.  If you did not start this thread OD than I'm sorry for the implication.  As far as IP checks go we all know that is only limited in its usefulness.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 12, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> while Od and I have had our differences, i don't thikn he deserves a thread like this which is just childish. He can be condesending and overbearing but he is a smart guy, no question. howabout that Od, gr said something nice about ya! lol


Actually gr81, I think you have started to come around...   
OD


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 12, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> a thread like this which is just childish.


I disagree.  By the way


gr81 and OD sitting in a tree.
K-I-S-S-I-N-G


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 12, 2004)

u must be a fuckin idiot or one of those pussies who gets all hurt and shit when sumone starts talkin shit or jokin around..ur the dick


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2004)

*I See*



			
				Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> I see.


That my lady is a Trademark Infringement , I own the royalties to those two words. I get paid 2 cents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 everytime someone uses it.  Youcan send your 2 cents thru Paypal.
Thank You!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2004)

I love OD, are you single?


----------



## JJJ (Nov 12, 2004)

I voted yes, but only since during my 1 and only encouter with OD he was acting petty and childish. (I was to, but I always like me.)


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

While I think GR81 is a complete moron, I agree with what he said here.
I think it is childish to create a thread putting someone down like this.
Much less polling against a person. 

Even if he was a pompus ass....Hell, that is what the ignore button is for if you don't like him.. I have GR on it, and Flex too


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I voted this poll sucks.
> 
> I thought that I would be the only one that liked OD lol



Yeah, I added that option after this thread was started.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 13, 2004)

i have 1 question. is there a person here who actually likes every person that they have ever came in contact with...whether face to face or on a puter? i seriously doubt it. if you dont like someone, why not be a man (or a woman) and tell them with your true identity?   

as far as him being a dick, what do you base this opinion on? im sure he would love to hear your reasoning.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 13, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I love OD, are you single?


Ha, No I am not single at the moment. But I think I am beginning to like spilled milk... 

OD


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 13, 2004)

JJJ said:
			
		

> I voted yes, but only since during my 1 and only encouter with OD he was acting petty and childish. (I was to, but I always like me.)



Oh yeah - the sweed. I thought we exchanged salmon and capers and made up?
OD


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 13, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i have 1 question. is there a person here who actually likes every person that they have ever came in contact with...whether face to face or on a puter? i seriously doubt it. if you dont like someone, why not be a man (or a woman) and tell them with your true identity?
> 
> as far as him being a dick, what do you base this opinion on? im sure he would love to hear your reasoning.


Careful - lets not push it too hard here. Heheh. I am a sensitive guy and debating sucks and we all go off at some point - dicks or pussies.

OD


----------



## jack52 (Nov 13, 2004)

What's wrong with being a pompous ass?


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 13, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i love OD.


OMG !!! Thanks ROCK!!! How could any man keep his feet on the planet around you!
  

OD


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 13, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I don´t like OD very much. You didn´t need to be so rude though, it is much more fun to offend being nice.
> Yes he is a sweet arrogant guy.  _


Shoot vieope - is it hunting season for wabbit yet?   
OD


----------



## Vieope (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## DFINEST (Nov 13, 2004)

What's wrong with being a dick....
You're either fuqing, pissing on someone or something, or just hanging around

I voted this poll sucks and the 
thread starter needs to get a LIFE!


----------



## JJJ (Nov 13, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Oh yeah - the sweed. I thought we exchanged salmon and capers and made up?
> OD



Sure we did. I just let the prospect of mass bullying get the better of me. Sorry buddy. Have a salmon.

But whats up with ending all your posts with "OD"?

JJJ


----------



## Vieope (Nov 13, 2004)

JJJ said:
			
		

> But whats up with ending all your posts with "OD"?


_
http://www.harmreduction.org/hrti/cur/OD/sld021.htm
http://www.harmreduction.org/hrti/cur/OD/tsld023.htm
 
_


----------



## ZECH (Nov 13, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> the way to stop this multi-persona problem is to have Prince post the IP number of the poster - it's in his server log. A simple cgi script could extract it and place it next to the name of the person.
> OD


Read this.........and see who the second poster was.


			
				HeywoodJablomey said:
			
		

> Ya guessed it!  I'mma her!  How'd ya get so smart?  Fuckin' faggots.  Why's it matter anyways?Threads not about me is it?


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 13, 2004)

I come to disgust most ppl here after this.


----------



## Randy (Nov 13, 2004)

perfectbody said:
			
		

> I come to disgust most ppl here after this.


Perfectbody,

I agree with you completely. This thread is no different then recent threads such as..

"How many feel johnnny should be banned" 

Or any other thread that attacks specific individuals in a demeaning nature.
It's funny how so many get off on attacking others.... It's pretty screwed up to say the least.

Then they allow these threads to continue  That makes me wonder even more.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 13, 2004)

HeywoodJablomey said:
			
		

> Ya guessed it! I'mma her! How'd ya get so smart? Fuckin' faggots. Why's it matter anyways?Threads not about me is it?


I think I know who you are.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That my lady is a Trademark Infringement , I own the royalties to those two words. I get paid 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No problem, I'll just need the email addy to send it to. Then I'll get right on it.


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 13, 2004)

HeywoodJablomey said:
			
		

> Ya guessed it! I'mma her! How'd ya get so smart? Fuckin' faggots. Why's it matter anyways?Threads not about me is it?


Well, we all "got so smart" by at least completing the 8th grade . I'm thinking that you can't say the same........


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Read this.........and see who the second poster was.


   dg I am usually pretty fast on my feet but I missed what your point was here.
OD


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

JJJ said:
			
		

> Sure we did. I just let the prospect of mass bullying get the better of me. Sorry buddy. Have a salmon.
> 
> But whats up with ending all your posts with "OD"?
> 
> JJJ


pssst, its my initials silly. 

Here we go again,
OD


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> http://www.harmreduction.org/hrti/cur/OD/sld021.htm
> http://www.harmreduction.org/hrti/cur/OD/tsld023.htm
> 
> _


Now now vieope. Your name is starting to show up on pre-canned spam generators so I'd be careful about pointing the finger. 

Scan this page for your name
http://www.centrohd.com/words/627.htm

OD


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Now now vieope. Your name is starting to show up on pre-canned spam generators so I'd be careful about pointing the finger.
> 
> Scan this page for your name
> http://www.centrohd.com/words/627.htm
> ...


_That is interesting, is it really a spam thing? Vieope is only random letters with no meaning but someone found that it was an old soup in France and some candy in other country.  
I am starting to like you a little bit more, you have a good knowledge in obscure and old drinks.  _


----------



## JJJ (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> pssst, its my initials silly.
> 
> Here we go again,
> OD



Well... duh?  

Do you think everyone is gonna miss who wrote the post?

End of post.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

JJJ said:
			
		

> Well... duh?
> 
> Do you think everyone is gonna miss who wrote the post?
> 
> End of post.


well, yeah - think of it as a preamble to the siggy text. Also, in my case I like to sign stuff so they really know its me  .

Besides, I have a reputation for writing long messages so by the time you get scrolled to the very end you are probably can't remember who posted it since most are too lazy to scroll back up and look.

OD


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

OD is okay by me.

He puts together logical, cogent arguments to support his position.
As opposed to some real dicks who have no rhyme or reason for their position, or they are not able to communicate it to anyone and revert to name calling.


OD


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

What a circus this has become!  OD, you know I dig ya!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 14, 2004)

I swear I didn't start this.  Please stop PM'ing me


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

For real??


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Besides, I have a reputation for writing long messages so by the time you get scrolled to the very end you are probably can't remember who posted it since most are too lazy to scroll back up and look.
> 
> OD


Took the words right out of my mouth, ol'buddy ol' pal...


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 14, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> Took the words right


(what an interesting post hmm)


> out of my





> mouth,


(wonder what comes on TV tonight...)


> ol' buddy


(boobies)


> ol'


(where am I?)


> pal...


ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm soooooo lost......


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

I guess you disapointed him, he was expecting picture of your boobs.

I'll show my boobs if you show yours.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

I second that.  Confused the snot out of me, too!


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

My boobs are too big to out on here......


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 14, 2004)

Rocky Road, Adrein, 

well you see, a previous poster by the username of OceanDude had posted that many of the occupants of the message board of www.Ironmagazineforums.com do not fully appreciate the value of a long message that has been posted by this poster, OceanDude, and will by the time one has finished reading said post one will have misplaced the knowledge containing the information of the name of the one who had posted it, which consequently would have been the one who posted the message, OceanDude himself.  What irony.  Therefore, another, somewhat mischevious poster by the username Crono1000 that he had input into his profile as his name on February of 2003 had quoted another poster by the username of Rocky_Road and imitated, quite humorously I might add, the hypothetical inner monologue that may go on in the mind of one such reader of a long post as read by a simple minded individual.  Quite clever, don't you think?

Farewell,
Crono1000


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 14, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> Rocky Road, Adrein,
> 
> well you see, a previous poster by the username of OceanDude had posted that many of the occupants of the message board of www.Ironmagazineforums.com do not fully appreciate the value of a long message that has been posted by this poster, OceanDude, and will by the time one has finished reading said post one will have misplaced the knowledge containing the information of the name of the one who had posted it, which consequently would have been the one who posted the message, OceanDude himself. What irony. Therefore, another, somewhat mischevious poster by the username Crono1000 that he had input into his profile as his name on February of 2003 had quoted another poster by the username of Rocky_Road and imitated, quite humorously I might add, the hypothetical inner monologue that may go on in the mind of one such reader of a long post as read by a simple minded individual. Quite clever, don't you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 14, 2004)

SUNT,

                                    

Farewell,
Crono1000


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 14, 2004)

OD I'm just playing with ya.  You have your moments


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 14, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> SUNT,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   OHHHHHHHHHH I got it now. Thanks for the clarification. And btw Crono...   I have something to say:  

"           "  

Okay?

Sincerely,
Shuthefckupntraindammit


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 14, 2004)

SUNT,






Take care,
Crono1000


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 14, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> SUNT,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> dg I am usually pretty fast on my feet but I missed what your point was here.
> OD


The first and second poster are one in the same.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> OD is okay by me.
> 
> He puts together logical, cogent arguments to support his position.
> As opposed to some real dicks who have no rhyme or reason for their position, or they are not able to communicate it to anyone and revert to name calling.
> ...


    

I could just get down on my knees to a nice tall glass of spilled milk about now... 
OD


----------



## irontime (Nov 14, 2004)

Naw, I wouldn't call him a dick. An annoying turd that won't flush maybe, but not a dick.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> What a circus this has become!  OD, you know I dig ya!



sigh.... a man could get smothered to death by all this love. Love you too Melissa!

Jim


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> My boobs are too big to out on here......


hey all, this is a true statement based on the little I have been privledged to see. you would need to wide angle lens to take it all in if she loosed those puppies in here. all natural too I am betting too. 

Rocky is cool in my book 
OF


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> The first and second poster are one in the same.


adrien started this thread? wow.. wouldn't have expected that. 

especially when heywood cut sapphire... it's very cowardly to create a screen name to rip on people, whoever it is.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

Rocky_Road said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't think he likes being called a "dick." Try "phallus". That'd me more his speed. I actually have lots of fun with OD.


sush, don't tell all our secrets dear or the competition is gonna get intense.
OD


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> sush, don't tell all our secrets dear or the competition is gonna get intense.
> OD


 
My bad....


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

What is GOING ON?  I am NOT Heywood.  Why in God's name would I rag on a personal friend of mine?  Not to mention argue with myself?  Why are people accusing ME?

OD, you know me.  That's all that needs be said.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

Adrien would never ever do anything like this. If the IP address is the same then its because someone faked her IP at IM or because someone in her apartment who has access to her computer is up to mischief. At any rate I trust her completely and am 100% certain she is innocent.
OD


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

I love the IM drama!


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> The first and second poster are one in the same.


Impossible. The IPs may be the same but the person is not the same. It has to be a roomate at her apartment or some other mischief.

OD


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

*Let's all See*






  And the plot thickens.........


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

.....and so are the days of our lives....


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_So OD tell us about your special workout for the glutes.  _


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> .....and so are the days of our lives....



This all sucks.  With that said....

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

we think we have it narrowed down to 1 room mate
OD


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2004)

Still doesn't make since. All the post are within a few minutes of each other back and forth. This means Adrien would have to post, log off and then whoever would have to log on and post and back and forth without Adrien knowing??


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

It has been confirmed haywoodjablomey is a derelect nerd who is a friend of Adriens roomate who snuck onto the PC and started this thread and caused trouble on a bunch of other threads. He is in the process of getting his clock cleaned by a woman who is an expert in karate.

OD


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Still doesn't make since. All the post are within a few minutes of each other back and forth. This means Adrien would have to post, log off and then whoever would have to log on and post and back and forth without Adrien knowing??


_Yeah, it doesn´t make sense. _


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2004)

Also you throw Shelia into the mix who posted 4 minutes after Adrien who posted six minutes after heywood. Hmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,could she be three people?


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Also you throw Shelia into the mix who posted 4 minutes after Adrien who posted six minutes after heywood. Hmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,could she be three people?


shelia's ip matched too?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

More, please more....


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

we have to make this one thread.. im going back & forth getting confused!!!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> shelia's ip matched too?


I'm getting it checked. Supposedly it's her roomate?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2004)

Sheila is Rocky Road. And under her avatar is.....
Certified "flaky" by OD
So what does that mean?


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I'm getting it checked. Supposedly it's her roomate?



Nope, as already posted, I live with two GUYS.  Last time I knew, Sheila lived with her husband and two children.  Where's your proof Dg?  I'm waiting.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I'm getting it checked. Supposedly it's her roomate?


_She was her roomate._


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Sheila is Rocky Road. And under her avatar is.....
> Certified "flaky" by OD
> So what does that mean?


_Maybe OD knew about it before it happened?  _


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

Nah, OD is the mastermind behind everything.  I'm actually OD, as is Heywood, and Sheila.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Nah, OD is the mastermind behind everything.  I'm actually OD, as is Heywood, and Sheila.


aha! now we're getting down to it!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

I must admit that I'm also Dg.  There!  I've confessed all of my sins AND personalities.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> I must admit that I'm also Dg.


damn, i don't want to see your boob anymore.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 14, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> damn, i don't want to see your boob anymore.


I love you!  You rock!


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Sheila is Rocky Road. And under her avatar is.....
> Certified "flaky" by OD
> So what does that mean?


that means we had a fight when i first met her and alled her a flake and she is putting that on to mock me. we are now friends but i am still angry with her becua eshe will not let me see her huge boobies.

lol
OD


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 14, 2004)

what i want to know is who uses the word pompous? we aint livin in england


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> More, please more....


Min0 you are fun!!! love ya!
OD


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _She was her roomate._


 
Yep, 7 years ago...


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 14, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> what i want to know is who uses the word pompous?


that's what we are trying to find out.


was it adrien or colonel mustard?


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 14, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> what i want to know is who uses the word pompous? we aint livin in england


I figured it out!
See Luke's exact words "pompous" in this thread"
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=822753#post822753

A guy who swore he did not do it with no one accusing him and a guy who does not believe in God. Two inconsistent facts! We have our man! It's Luke9583.

OD


----------



## Rocky_Road (Nov 14, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Sheila is Rocky Road. And under her avatar is.....
> Certified "flaky" by OD
> So what does that mean?


Read this to know...  
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38154&page=2


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh the drama, OK now who did it ...the butler.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 14, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> I figured it out!
> See Luke's exact words "pompous" in this thread"
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=822753#post822753
> 
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 15, 2004)

wow...just...wow.....


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2004)

Oaktownboy said:
			
		

> SCREW ANGELINA JOLIE..




Ok I'm ready...where is she?


----------



## RexStunnahH (Nov 15, 2004)

I think OD is cool,I actuall agree with him on quite a few topics.I think you need to grow up


----------



## RexStunnahH (Nov 15, 2004)

Holy Crap,I am Way Late on this thread,This is like a murder mystrey.Sorry,didn't mean to stall,Carry on.


----------



## irontime (Nov 15, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> those that voted yes and admitted it I take as a compliment. A philosophy exists that says you can judge the greatness of a man by the stature of his enemies. Judging by this standard I must be doing pretty good here.


Serious question for you OD. Do you really feel that way about yourself? Doesn't it bug you just a little that half the people here that voted don't like you? Does it make you think that maybe there are some personality traits that you have that could use some changes? 

I realize that nobody is going to have everyone like them, but half the people?


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> I realize that nobody is going to have everyone like them, but half the people?


This doesn't speak for much in the forum world


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 15, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> Serious question for you OD. Do you really feel that way about yourself? Doesn't it bug you just a little that half the people here that voted don't like you? Does it make you think that maybe there are some personality traits that you have that could use some changes?
> 
> I realize that nobody is going to have everyone like them, but half the people?


Serious reply to you: Yes; No; No.

Questions back at you:
How can I take fictitious people like you seriously? I have no idea who you are and could care less. Did I step on you when you were debating in another life form to warrant all this special attention lately? I don't recall even interacting with you more than tangentially 1 or 2 times here at IM. Do I have any special respect for your opinion? No. Since in the few interations we have had you impressed me as a very strange person I choose to rarely take notice of anything you even post. A lot of people here think you are a sociopath does that bother you?  My advice - stop stirring the muck with my friends and try to get about your own life and worry about your own quirks.

I come here anymore for entertainment. This is how I take these kind of threads.  They can get pretty funny. Few here take this kind of thing seriously. Do you? I certainly do not. I know from reading some of the posts that this place is infested with all manner of deviants and fictitious nerds masquerading as real humans. Why would I let any anonymous people on the Internet influence my own identity or image of self?  I permit that with only people I respect. Only a weak minded person would worry themselves about such silly things. Does it bother you that it does not bother me? That tells me a lot about you.

OD


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 15, 2004)

I want a thread about how many people like me


----------



## maniclion (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=655007&postcount=37

According to this post Albob was the first to call you a pompous ass.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2004)

I am pretty confident that half the people would have negative things to say about me.  But 100% of the people whose opinions I give a rat's ass about would have (semi)positive things to say.

Point being, OD's post above, makes sense to me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2004)

I've got mostly good things to say about TP and I know he cares about my opinion! LOL. 

Except I am going to embarrass him in this contest


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 15, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=655007&postcount=37
> 
> According to this post Albob was the first to call you a pompous ass.


hmmm albob huh? Son of a bitch, I have to respect his opinion since that stinging horse fly sits right under the tail bone safely out of reach of being swat hard. Wait, I know how to get that fly off my fanny  

OD


----------



## Pepper (Nov 15, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> Serious question for you OD. Do you really feel that way about yourself? Doesn't it bug you just a little that half the people here that voted don't like you? Does it make you think that maybe there are some personality traits that you have that could use some changes?
> 
> I realize that nobody is going to have everyone like them, but half the people?


I don't think a poll where the choices are "yes," "fuck yes," and "this poll sucks" posted by someone hiding behind the name Jablome is meaningful in any way shape or form.

Most people problably voted just to see the results (even though you don't have to)


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 15, 2004)

Forgetting for the moment that all these polls are unscientific and slanted (lacking symmetry on positives negatives and neutral positions) I can think of an easy improvement. Namely, a reasonable and beneficial improvement to the poll feature would be to put in a manifest of who voted that automatically becomes visible after say 10 votes so we can get a feel for how many voters are veterans, how many are new accounts (created by detractors that day) by user name. 

We need voter registration.

OD


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

When people create a poll, they choose whether it is anonymous, or the voters can be viewed.  Only problem, is it could influence the vote..


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 15, 2004)

Who cares if OD's pompous?  It's that hippie, liberal crap he's always preaching that gets to me!  Yeah, you commie bastard, I mean you!!!!!   

(Just kidding, comrade.  We will teach these capitalist pigs a lesson, yet! HAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahaahahaha!!!!)


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 16, 2004)

I respect the fact that OD tells things exactly how he sees them withou regard to anyone else's feelings or beliefs. I also agree on nearly everything he has posted (at least that I have read).

He seems to be a shining example of my sig  "Tolerance is the virtue of a man without convictions"

He's got my vote for president.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 16, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> I want a thread about how many people like me


"haha that would be a short thread duuuuuh"

c'mon.  A whole page has passed.  nobodies gonna say this?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 16, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> "haha that would be a short thread duuuuuh"
> 
> c'mon.  A whole page has passed.  nobodies gonna say this?


Let me give you a small preview of said page......


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 16, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I respect the fact that OD tells things exactly how he sees them withou regard to anyone else's feelings or beliefs. I also agree on nearly everything he has posted (at least that I have read).
> 
> He seems to be a shining example of my sig  "Tolerance is the virtue of a man without convictions"
> 
> He's got my vote for president.


Hey, I want you as my Press Secretary! 
OD


----------



## redspy (Nov 16, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Hey, I want you as my Press Secretary!
> OD


Have you been hacking peoples accounts and making fake posts, OD?


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Let me give you a small preview of said page......


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Hey, I want you as my Press Secretary!
> OD


I'm ready for some pressin   
Just lead me to her.


----------



## irontime (Nov 16, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> My advice - stop stirring the muck with my friends and try to get about your own life and worry about your own quirks.


 I can see I voted correctly, adios


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Hey, I want you as my Press Secretary!
> OD


Can I be your personal secretary.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 17, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Can I be your personal secretary.


Quite Possibly Yes:
Here is the application:
Can you type ? 
YES (but it's a waste of my talents) NO (I use a PC)

Are you flexible and can you work after hours? 
YES (I can bend over to the low filing cabinets) NO (I love my work - its all play to me anyway)

Can you take diction?
YES (Love it but am I allowed to admit that  in an interview?) NO (I always give and take)

Can you work well with other women?
YES (It's all play to me - I already told you) NO (Other women suck and just get in the way. I am all you need.)

Are you prompt?
YES (I always come on time) NO (I tend to like to be late leaving the office)

Do you cry over spilled milk?
YES (Because I always cry when I do something naughty but I like that) NO (why cry when the fun is just starting - the glass is still half full)


I am optimistic that you will meet my minimum requirements but I have to go through the formality of the application. Consider the job yours.

OD


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 17, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> I can see I voted correctly, adios


Geeze, do you really think you have a choice in this election? How vain.
 
OD


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes to all.  
A pic from me to you sweety.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

When do I get to see your picture sweety.


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2004)

If I ever do any hiring, I will use this resume to hand out to my prospective secretaries 




			
				OceanDude said:
			
		

> Quite Possibly Yes:
> Here is the application:
> Can you type ?
> YES (but it's a waste of my talents) NO (I use a PC)
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

Ut oh..


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes to all.  
A pic from me to you sweety.


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2004)

I see, but you provide no proof


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 17, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> When do I get to see your picture sweety.


OK Min0 Here is my pic.
That is me out there in the kayak.

OD


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Thats a great scenery.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 17, 2004)

Min0, forgot to mention. As personal secretary that also mean you are first mate on my luxury kayak.

OD


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

I am scared of the sea, so thats a pass.


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

more of a reason not to go to the sea.


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2004)

I sea


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I sea


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2004)

Man that shark looks like it's smilin at OD


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 17, 2004)

Shoot, all I see are chickens and sushi.

Don't rock the boot Min0 and all will be fine. I am so dissapointed...

OD


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Shoot, all I see are chickens and sushi.
> Don't rock the boot Min0 and all will be fine. I am so dissapointed...
> OD


Hey... I heard that  

Be nice OD, or I will form a Turkey Strike... then Sushi will be all you would even dream of for your Thankgiving dinner.  

Calling a Turkey a Chicken is like calling a MinO a woman  <Just kidding MinO>


----------



## cman (Nov 17, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> more of a reason not to go to the sea.


You don't like the sea i see.


----------



## cman (Nov 17, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> When do I get to see your picture sweety.


Were still waiting to see your 3rd pic, only missing something. Something ..........................., well you know, out of place.


----------



## lilguy_bigdream (Nov 18, 2004)

HeywoodJablomey said:
			
		

> Who here thinks od is a dick? just curoius.


 
od is awesome he's like fucking wilson from tool time..
he knows like everything


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeah, he won't show himself like Wilson either


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

lilguy_bigdream said:
			
		

> od is awesome he's like fucking wilson


OD's like a volleyball that got molested by Tom Hanks?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 18, 2004)

lilguy_bigdream said:
			
		

> od is awesome he's like fucking wilson from tool time..
> he knows like everything


Better than Wilson from Cast away I guess ... 


j/k OD


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> OD's like a volleyball that got molested by Tom Hanks?


 
HAHA, you beat me too it Mas


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> OD's like a volleyball that got molested by Tom Hanks?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

>


What, you never saw the Unrated version?


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> HAHA, you beat me too it Mas


Oh, they call him Mas now....He must be doin some heavy liftin...
Me, I call him Ass  <just kiddin Max>
Anyone else think of any other names for him?


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> What, you never saw the Unrated version?


Which one?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Oh, they call him Mas now....He must be doin some heavy liftin...
> Me, I call him Ass  <just kiddin Max>
> Anyone else think of any other names for him?


Randy Defiler.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Oh, they call him Mas now....He must be doin some heavy liftin...
> Me, I call him Ass  <just kiddin Max>
> Anyone else think of any other names for him?


Min0 Lee


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 18, 2004)

i'm lost - but i like the wilson from tooltime analogy. he is cool.

OD


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2004)

I like the hostess on the show 
I forget her name.. was it Lisa?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2004)

*Have you seen him?*

Whatever happened to him?​​​​


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

he has been trying to help w his condo's repairs after the hurricanes..... there has been some tension and maybe someone killed him.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

and i have seen a picture of him and his wife. he's probably romancing her if he isn't dead she's gorgeous.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2004)

Killed!!!?????


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

he was???????????


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

Johnnny had emergency surgery last weekend. which one of us is next?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2004)

I know who is behind all of this.........................


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

already located od have him on yahoo chat now


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2004)

Do not kill him.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

how good a pi am i huh.....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2004)

Who am I then?


----------



## perfectbody (Dec 18, 2004)

I did all I did all


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2004)

perfectbody said:
			
		

> I did all I did all


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 18, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I know who is behind all of this.........................








SHe can black widow me ANYTIME


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2004)

The black widow kills you when you give her oral sex. She waits to get an orgasm then she suffocates you between her legs.
At least you will die with a smile.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 18, 2004)

That's the way I've dreamt about going anyway


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2004)

I could fill in for her.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 18, 2004)

no thanks


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Who am I then?









don't break my heart I remember you lover how could I ever forget.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> no thanks


What can she offer you that I can't?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> don't break my heart I remember you lover how could I ever forget.


----------



## maniclion (May 11, 2005)

I was just reminiscing on when OD was falling for Min0....where is his pompous ass anyway?


----------



## min0 lee (May 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I was just reminiscing on when OD was falling for Min0....where is his pompous ass anyway?


I could not stop laughing when he was flirting with me. Poor guy.


----------



## Vieope (May 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I was just reminiscing on when OD was falling for Min0....where is his pompous ass anyway?


_This is getting scary. I was about to bump this thread yesterday. 




_


----------



## maniclion (May 11, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _This is getting scary. I was about to bump this thread yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spookiness.


----------

